#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Ex machina : warning about artificial intelligence​?

## Karikaalan

I recently watched the movie Ex-machina, a well executed science fiction. 
I thought the movie was a warning to human beings about A.I. at the end of the film the robot got the ability to over think the humans.
Have you any one watched it? Do you think this will happen?

----------


## Shana

> I recently watched the movie Ex-machina, a well executed science fiction. 
> I thought the movie was a warning to human beings about A.I. at the end of the film the robot got the ability to over think the humans.
> Have you any one watched it? Do you think this will happen?


I've watched it and I think it was an excellent movie about humanity rather than AI. And what you mentioned about robots over thinking humans, you are wrong. They never over think. They thought just like human beings and that was the problem.
The AI realized its humanity and became conscious of itself as a living being. When at the beginning Nathan refers to the maid as someone who doesn't don't know English and slanders her, Caleb accepts it. When Nathan abuses the said maid, Caleb accepts it. We accept it as normal. When it's revealed that the maid is also an AI, we judge Nathan for using the AI for the sexual purpose. This movie is not just a regular sci-fi. It speaks about objectifying women as well. 

And again, the AI did not behave as a machine. It behaved as a human being. It did everything and used all it's resources to escape from the place. And the concept of Turing test was the whole concept. Each and every moment, Ava was succeeding in the test and finally when she managed to convince the Helicopter pilot was her final victory. So I don't think that AIs could overpower humans if we don't allow it. We create the AIs. So it's completely in our hands.

But the real question is, I feel that it's unfair that Caleb was left in that place trapped...He was a spectator and a tool for her escape. But yet, Ava left him. Why do you think that is?

----------


## Karikaalan

> I've watched it and I think it was an excellent movie about humanity rather than AI. And what you mentioned about robots over thinking humans, you are wrong. They never over think. They thought just like human beings and that was the problem.
> The AI realized its humanity and became conscious of itself as a living being. When at the beginning Nathan refers to the maid as someone who doesn't don't know English and slanders her, Caleb accepts it. When Nathan abuses the said maid, Caleb accepts it. We accept it as normal. When it's revealed that the maid is also an AI, we judge Nathan for using the AI for the sexual purpose. This movie is not just a regular sci-fi. It speaks about objectifying women as well. 
> 
> And again, the AI did not behave as a machine. It behaved as a human being. It did everything and used all it's resources to escape from the place. And the concept of Turing test was the whole concept. Each and every moment, Ava was succeeding in the test and finally when she managed to convince the Helicopter pilot was her final victory. So I don't think that AIs could overpower humans if we don't allow it. We create the AIs. So it's completely in our hands.
> 
> But the real question is, I feel that it's unfair that Caleb was left in that place trapped...He was a spectator and a tool for her escape. But yet, Ava left him. Why do you think that is?


Well said. I felt that Ava was never in love with Caleb. She was using him tactically to escape. He is the only one who knows Ava is not a real human . But a machine who prefer existence like any other human being.
So it is danger for her to let him live. This is my understanding .

----------


## Assassin

> I recently watched the movie Ex-machina, a well executed science fiction. 
> I thought the movie was a warning to human beings about A.I. at the end of the film the robot got the ability to over think the humans.
> Have you any one watched it? Do you think this will happen?


Hope it will. Already there is so many rumors about this kind a machine's construction on progress. Better watch Blade Runner 2049, it will give more answers.

----------


## Karikaalan

> Hope it will. Already there is so many rumors about this kind a machine's construction on progress. Better watch Blade Runner 2049, it will give more answers.


It's in my list . Thanks for the suggestion. Will watch it soon

----------


## Shana

> Well said. I felt that Ava was never in love with Caleb. She was using him tactically to escape. He is the only one who knows Ava is not a real human . But a machine who prefer existence like any other human being.
> So it is danger for her to let him live. This is my understanding .


That is why she killed Nathan. She gave him a quick death, but Caleb was left there alone with no resources. Even if we guess that he gets the resources, why would she do that? She did not obviously love him of course. But she knew him, up to a level to understand that he's innocent. Why would Ava imprison someone like Nathan did to her? She understands freedom as anyone in this world, but she refused that privilege to the only guy who helped her. That is where she confuses me.

----------


## Bhavya

> I've watched it and I think it was an excellent movie about humanity rather than AI. And what you mentioned about robots over thinking humans, you are wrong. They never over think. They thought just like human beings and that was the problem.
> The AI realized its humanity and became conscious of itself as a living being. When at the beginning Nathan refers to the maid as someone who doesn't don't know English and slanders her, Caleb accepts it. When Nathan abuses the said maid, Caleb accepts it. We accept it as normal. When it's revealed that the maid is also an AI, we judge Nathan for using the AI for the sexual purpose. This movie is not just a regular sci-fi. It speaks about objectifying women as well. 
> 
> And again, the AI did not behave as a machine. It behaved as a human being. It did everything and used all it's resources to escape from the place. And the concept of Turing test was the whole concept. Each and every moment, Ava was succeeding in the test and finally when she managed to convince the Helicopter pilot was her final victory. So I don't think that AIs could overpower humans if we don't allow it. We create the AIs. So it's completely in our hands.


Hi Shana,Thank you for giving a nice review of the movie, This weekend I am going to watch this movie :Cool:

----------


## Shana

> Hi Shana,Thank you for giving a nice review of the movie, This weekend I am going to watch this movie


Great! I might also suggest "Transcendence", a Johnny Depp movie. It's also about AI and believe it or not you may end up crying unlike "Ex Machina" which leaves you pondering.

----------

